# Time to play the game



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

It's that time, the game, and I am bored and want to play. Very simple rules this time...

If you are tagged in this thread you have a choice to make, either accept your fate and PM me your addy, or you can save yourself and pass the tag on to another member here.

Not sure when the game will end but if you are the last to be tagged and the timer expires then non response constitutes your choice.

Tick Tock....

Let's kick this off with an oldie but goodie.. @Hickorynut do you end it right at the start or do you save yourself at the expense of another.










(Yes figured the bomb section was best for this, I mean its kinda like hot tater with my humidor contents)

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hoo Boy! Here we go again. Let the madness machine begin?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JT:









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> JT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I recall you ended up "winning this game" last time I ran it..

Oh @Hickorynut wakey wakey !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> If I recall you ended up "winning this game" last time I ran it..
> 
> Oh @Hickorynut wakey wakey !
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Yes, there was a clock involved and friggen Tapatalk didn't notify me of the call out.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Oooooo.....I think @Kidvegas is better qualified to answer....besides I just got in from back-to-back calls....


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Oooooo.....I think @Kidvegas is better qualified to answer....besides I just got in from back-to-back calls....


Clock is ticking ! Hahaha
@Kidvegas has the choice now.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Clock is ticking ! Hahaha
> @Kidvegas has the choice now.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


I'm hearing the ticking.......and think @Rondo should jump in the mix!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> I'm hearing the ticking.......and think @Rondo should jump in the mix!
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


Oh so close, just got off the plane and was checking the thread.

Ohhh Mr. @Rondo tick tick sir

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Not me. This is all about @tacket


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@tacket


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

oh man...here we go again


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> @tacket


Whoa whoa whoa -- don't point that thing over here! I've got a "storage problem." So let us see what @Wheels Up does.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@Wheels Up


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Hot potato @UBC03 !


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

tacket said:


> Whoa whoa whoa -- don't point that thing over here! I've got a "storage problem." So let us see what @Wheels Up does.


You keep those storage problems to yourself!

My new humidor isn't finished yet and I don't trust any of you people.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wheels Up said:


> Hot potato @UBC03 !


Still don't know what's going on.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Guessing I name someone..

Think I'll spin this to ...... @JtAv8tor

 no one said I couldn't

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Guessing I name someone..
> 
> Think I'll spin this to ...... @*JtAv8tor*
> 
> ...


I was wondering how long it would take for someone to flip it back to me, but I can't bomb myself if I choose to take the hit..

I think we should test and see if @SoCal Gunner is getting his notifications now.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Yes, there was a clock involved and friggen Tapatalk didn't notify me of the call out.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I kinda remember this.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I think we should test and see if SoCal Gunner is getting his notifications now.


Wouldn't that be funny as all get out.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

I was wondering when we'd see another game. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> I was wondering how long it would take for someone to flip it back to me, but I can't bomb myself if I choose to take the hit..
> 
> I think we should test and see if @SoCal Gunner is getting his notifications now.





Hickorynut said:


> Wouldn't that be funny as all get out.....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...











Nope, not this time! I made it a point to come back here and check! No give-backs either!

Let's see if @huffer33 wants to play a game!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

...


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

So the Mastermind is at it again










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@Huffer33

Timer has expired.






Please PM me your addy.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Ahaahahaaahahahahaha......


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Oh snap, it looks like I napped!

It took me a minute to figure this out - looks like I won for losing?

If so thanks for the wild and crazy contest!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

huffer33 said:


> Oh snap, it looks like I napped!
> 
> It took me a minute to figure this out - looks like I won for losing?
> 
> If so thanks for the wild and crazy contest!!


Maybe you won

Maybe you lost

Maybe you end up duct trapped in JT's basement

I really have no idea

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rondo said:


>


Seriously belly laughing right now.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

RIP to your storage @huffer33.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks again JT - really intriguing selection and I missed out on all of these EZ releases. The other two are always great. It is most appreciated 










I'm still not sure how I got tricked into this but someone will have to pay a price. I don't let my email get on my phone and tapatalk notifications suck so I only see notifications when I get on my computer (usually evenings).


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> Thanks again JT - really intriguing selection and I missed out on all of these EZ releases. The other two are always great. It is most appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy! The tat has 3 years rest on it, the others a few months, except the warped just got that box a week ago.


----------

